# Chandra's trial runs



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

A separate thread to share some of Chandra's trial videos! 

Most recently we were at a USDAA regional, competing mostly in the Starters classes. Chandra has only done a handful of trials so we're still in the "getting ring experience" stage and she's coming along really nicely. One Q at the regional in Snooker, three nice "just one thing" runs, and one "well this is a disaster" run. lol. I'm really proud of the Snooker run though. Chandra has been struggling with 6 weaves in trial (though so far she has done 12 in trials just fine, it's just 6 that she blows by) and on this run she did 6 weaves perfectly three times so I thought she was pretty awesome for that! And no bars knocked!

Here is the Snooker run and our two Jumpers runs, which were just one bar from a Q. In trials lately I have been trying to focus on trusting my handling decisions and pushing to get places instead of being tentative. I've been doing this long enough that I know the Qs will come eventually and try not to focus them even though Qs are nice reinforcement for us humans.  Chandra is still a "new" dog that I am figuring how best to handle her, but we're improving.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She looks great!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That was fun to watch. Love your attitude and Chandra's enthusiasm.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great videos great team!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

She looks like she loves the game!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Wow, that was great to watch, she has a nice speed!!
And was it the judge in the last run who was dancing? So enthusiastic, nice to see!:wink2:

Was it a trial without contacts? Or were these different courses?


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

BoTaBe said:


> Wow, that was great to watch, she has a nice speed!!
> And was it the judge in the last run who was dancing? So enthusiastic, nice to see!:wink2:
> 
> Was it a trial without contacts? Or were these different courses?


Haha yes that was the judge, Paco. He is very enthusiastic. 

There were contacts in other runs at the trials. The Jumpers runs don't have contacts, and they are optional in Snooker and weren't included this time.


----------

